# Assorted Australian Aircraft Manuals



## MiTasol (Feb 25, 2015)

I am going to post a number of manuals including the DHA-3 Drover manual, 2 editions of the Wirraway Pilot Notes, Wirraway Overhaul and Repair, Boomerang Overhaul and Repair, Wackett Operating Instructions, not necessarily in that order.

With each manual I will post a thumbnail of the first page because there are some manuals that are on the web available on many sites and not worth downloading once, let alone multiple times, especially when you are in PNG or in "outback" Australia with a super slow satellite connection.

As a side note you can find quite a lot of Aus aircraft manuals for sale on the net on various sites. One site says all their manuals have a "discrete watermark". Attached is an example of the so called "discrete watermark". I will not waste my money again with this vendor.

DHA-3 Mk 2 Drover manual, Feb 1952, 7.8 Mb This is the manual supplied to a Drover Mk 2 owner circa 1973 when he contacted the factory for a manual for his aircraft he was going to use for skydiving. A poor, pen amended, photocopy of the Mk 1 manual with some pages that had stick on revisions that were not copied twice (second time with stick ons folded back so other text is visible. Not cleaned up

WIrraway Pilot Notes RAAF Pub 109, 2nd Edition, July 1945. From a photocopy of a photocopy... that I have had for years. Probably complete. Cleaned up as much to the best of my limited ability

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Feb 27, 2015)

Wirraway Pilot Notes RAAF Pub 109, 2nd Edition, July 1945, 12.54 Mb. 
From a photocopy of a photocopy….. that I have had for years. Probably complete but diagrams could be in wrong place (was in a loose leaf binder).
Cleaned up to the best of my limited ability
Having trouble uploading because I am in Aus at present, in the "outback" and on the NBN satellite "service". It keeps timing out on a lousy 13 Mb file.
If no joy today will wait until March 10 and upload from Papua New Guinea.
Next file Wirraway Pilot Notes RAAF Pub 109, 3rd Edition, April 1956 scanned from an incomplete photocopy sold by the RAAF Museum

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Feb 27, 2015)

Wirraway Pilot Notes RAAF Pub 109, 3rd Edition, April 1956 scanned from an incomplete photocopy sold by the RAAF Museum.
Cleaned up to the best of my limited ability
Pages 6, 20, 34, 40 are missing and are possibly blank pages
22 23 are missing and contain text and/or diagrams
In the copy I bought the Final Checks for Landing is on the back of page 26 and Final Checks for Take-Off on front of page 27. As the original photo copy shows 26 was a LH page and 27 a RH page these check-lists are obviously in the wrong location
The page containing the Key to Figure 4 is missing
Figure 5 and the Key to it are missing
The fuel diagrams are on un-numbered pages that were inserted following page 7 in the copy I bought
I have done this manual as two files - main pages and fold-out pages

The files will have to be added when the [email protected]#$% NBN decides to operate faster than a dying snail

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Feb 28, 2015)

Attachments from yesterdays post
Next Wackett from an original manual

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 28, 2015)

Many thanks


----------



## Tracker (Feb 28, 2015)

Excellent!


----------



## ProudKerman (Mar 9, 2015)

Awesome loving the Aussie manuals 
Anyone got any others?
Does anyone want a Instrument Schedule 1946. 
Will upload here is theres interest cost me abit but I've gotten so many manuals off the site that you guys deserve it.


----------



## ozhawk40 (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks MiTisol

Bacon'd - and well deserved. I've been after a copy for ages. 8)


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 11, 2015)

What? No Woomera or Kangaroo?


----------



## MiTasol (Mar 14, 2015)

Attached is RAAF pub 416, DH82A Pilot Notes, Feb 1944
Wackett is still to come - the person who owns the manual is now not wanting to share. I am fairly confident I can find something on ww2aircraft that he will want and I will use that as leverage (whitemail if you want to be politically correct).


----------



## MiTasol (Mar 29, 2015)

ProudKerman
Please post the Instrument Schedule 1946 
Until I see it do not know if it is of interest to me but I will be of great value to someone now or in the future.
When I get back to Aus I will scan and upload the Boomerang Maintenance Manual - unfortunately from a copy of a copy etc but reasonably clean - and I will keep working on the Wackett manual owner
Mi


----------



## MiTasol (Mar 29, 2015)

posted in wrong forum


Mi


----------



## ProudKerman (Mar 29, 2015)

Okay I'll dig through and find the full copy, the one I use is separated and high res. If anyone collects like me the Instrument Schedule will tell you exactly what aircraft the inst were used one, even converts US and Brit Serials to Aus. Also I recently got a CAC Twin Wasp Descriptive Manual I may post except its original and my scanners rooted. I'll have to see


----------



## ProudKerman (Mar 29, 2015)

Hope you all enjoy!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Apr 8, 2015)

Good one Kerman.
I have seen another, possibly earlier, version but cannot pry it loose to copy.
Somewhere I have a copy of the amendment instructions that came with one version and when I find it will post it just for interest so that people know it does not contain anything of real use (as far as I can see anyway)


----------



## MiTasol (Mar 10, 2017)

Wirraway aircraft parts listing - sorry but all I have are these pages from section V

My apologies for the watermark but other manuals I have posted here for everyone to enjoy for free rapidly showed up on unscrupulous manuals sale sites.


----------



## MiTasol (Mar 10, 2017)

MiTasol said:


> Good one Kerman.
> I have seen another, possibly earlier, version but cannot pry it loose to copy.
> Somewhere I have a copy of the amendment instructions that came with one version and when I find it will post it just for interest so that people know it does not contain anything of real use (as far as I can see anyway)



Well I got my hand on that other copy and compared it and it is actually exactly the same manual but it has an index, the pages are in a different order and it has a different cover and date. Still cannot find those amendment instructions


----------



## MiTasol (Apr 23, 2021)

Been looking for the Wackett pilots notes I thought I had posted and I cannot find them so here they are
RAAF 173 CAC Wackett Pilots Notes Aug 41

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Apr 25, 2021)

And another Wackett manual.

RAAF 193 Wackett Overhaul and Repair dated Nov 1941.

Interestingly this was over two years into WW2 (but before Pearl Harbor) and is on glossy 8 x 10 paper with lots of waste space and blank pages.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Joe Broady (Apr 28, 2021)

MiTasol said:


> With each manual I will post a thumbnail of the first page because there are some manuals that are on the web available on many sites and not worth downloading once, let alone multiple times, especially when you are in PNG or in "outback" Australia with a super slow satellite connection.



I wish everyone would do that. We don't all have truly fast connections. It may take several minutes to download a manual, only to discover it's a duplicate of one you already have.


----------



## MiTasol (Apr 28, 2021)

Joe Broady said:


> I wish everyone would do that. We don't all have truly fast connections. It may take several minutes to download a manual, only to discover it's a duplicate of one you already have.



Thank you for reminding me. I will correct the Wackett ones now and others later.


----------

